# [gelöst] mysql schreibt die Festplatte voll

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich benutzte seit einiger Zeit amarok mit mysql. Jetzt sehe ich, das -nach Jahren- meine / Partition voll ist. 

```
cd /var/lib/mysql

du -sh mysql 

13G     mysql
```

```
flammenflitzer mysql # du -sh * | sort 

1003M   mysqld-bin.000062

106M    mysqld-bin.000037

1,1G    mysqld-bin.000056

1,1G    mysqld-bin.000057

1,1G    mysqld-bin.000058

1,1G    mysqld-bin.000061

1,1G    mysqld-bin.000063

1,1G    mysqld-bin.000064

11M     ibdata1

120M    mysqld-bin.000026

122M    mysqld-bin.000033

122M    mysqld-bin.000036

125M    mysqld-bin.000052

151M    mysqld-bin.000003

155M    mysqld-bin.000029

156M    mysqld-bin.000030

158M    mysqld-bin.000038

159M    mysqld-bin.000042

166M    mysqld-bin.000004

169M    mysqld-bin.000011

16K     mysqld-bin.000001

170M    mysqld-bin.000059

178M    mysqld-bin.000053

17M     mysqld-bin.000007

184M    mysqld-bin.000008

18M     mysqld-bin.000021

18M     mysqld-bin.000044

18M     mysqld-bin.000054

204M    mysqld-bin.000015

24K     mysqld-bin.000023

264M    mysqld-bin.000040

268M    mysqld-bin.000055

28K     mysqld-bin.000028

28K     mysqld-bin.000041

32K     mysqld-bin.000009

32K     mysqld-bin.000024

35M     mysqld-bin.000027

36K     mysqld-bin.000034

36M     mysqld-bin.000045

36M     mysqld-bin.000047

395M    mysqld-bin.000060

4,0K    mysqld4124-bin.index

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000019

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000022

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000025

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000032

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000035

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000048

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000049

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000050

4,0K    mysqld-bin.000051

4,0K    mysqld-bin.index

4,0K    test

452M    mysqld-bin.000066

48K     mysqld-bin.000043

49M     amarok

5,1M    ib_logfile0

5,1M    ib_logfile1

51M     mysqld-bin.000005

51M     mysqld-bin.000014

52M     mysqld-bin.000020

52M     mysqld-bin.000031

53M     mysqld-bin.000039

5,6M    mysql

5,7M    mysqld4124-bin.000001

628K    mysqld-bin.000002

68M     mysqld-bin.000010

68M     mysqld-bin.000013

68M     mysqld-bin.000017

69M     mysqld-bin.000018

71M     mysqld-bin.000046

8,0K    mysqld-bin.000006

8,0K    mysqld-bin.000016

85M     mysqld-bin.000012

899M    mysqld-bin.000065
```

Um weiter arbeiten zu können

```

flammenflitzer mysql # /etc/init.d/mysql stop

flammenflitzer mysql # rm -rf *
```

Was läuft da falsch?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon May 10, 2010 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist die Option log-bin, die das macht.

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/binary-log.html

Deaktiviere sie mal, oder mach dir einen logrotate.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Also in der /etc/mysql/my.cnf die Zeile log-bin

```
# skip-networking

bind-address                            = 127.0.0.1

log-bin

server-id                                       = 1
```

auskommentieren ?

http://serversupportforum.de/forum/sql/17245-var-log-mysql-laeuft-mit-mysql-bin-dateien-voll.html

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja.

Oder, wenn du log-bin für sinnvoll hältst, einen logrotate Eintrag, der bei 500Mb die alten Dateien löscht.

Ich habe log-bin auskommentiert. Ich brauche es einfach nicht...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das ist die Option log-bin, die das macht.
> 
> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/binary-log.html
> 
> Deaktiviere sie mal, oder mach dir einen logrotate.
> ...

 

hey danke !

jetzt weiß ich, warum bei mir der Ordner so groß ist !  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

